
 Chrome fades as users return to IE, Firefox - nickb
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9115341
======
noelchurchill
It's still too buggy. I'll use it more when it becomes more stable.

~~~
Andys
I'll try it (for the first time) when its released on *nix.

------
metatronscube
I'm still using it, I miss some extensions...but ff is just too buggy and
slow.

~~~
kalid
Agreed. FFox is way too bloated, even with "8 gazillion tricks to speed up
ffox!".

The only must-have extensions are Firebug and Web Dev Toolbar, so I keep
firefox around for debugging purposes. For everyday browsing it's chrome all
the way.

------
puns
Return to IE??

~~~
petervidani
My thought exactly. Who, of all the users on IE, has even heard of a different
browser? And then of these users, they decide that IE is still better? Is this
like some .001% that I can't find anywhere?

~~~
kirse
There was a ton of media coverage behind Google Chrome, a lot of non-techie
people knew about it.

------
redorb
I just recently went 100% FF again, after using chrome for 2 weeks or so.
Chrome crashed and made pandora stutter, plus the lack of add ons.... I'll
give it another shot when it gets out of beta

~~~
mhartl
_I'll give it another shot when it gets out of beta_

Given Google's beta _cough_ Gmail _cough_ record, I wouldn't hold your breath
on this one.

~~~
unalone
Yeah, but their products do generally improve. I have high hopes for Chrome.

------
Prrometheus
I like Chrome, it's just annoying to have to pop open Firefox every time I
want to run some Flash content.

~~~
iigs
Not to be "I don't have that problem" guy, but if anything I was annoyed with
how much stuff worked. Java and Flash both worked fine for me.

I wonder if that's some kind of bug.

~~~
unalone
It is. Java breaks for me as well, though Flash works.

------
enomar
Not interested.

Do people really read computerworld.com, or is this just click-bait?

~~~
tbeseda
Not to mention their analysis is skewed. Could they not have compared the
browser shares circa a major FF release? FF3 usage was way up, then declined
slowly.

~~~
unalone
Yeah. You can't compare a browser coming out the doors for the first time to a
major, dominant browser. Of course your results will be skewed.

------
trezor
From the article: _Safari, the only browser to escape Chrome's impact_

Translation: Despite Apple's very annoying efforts to shove Safari down
everyone's throat through "iTunes updates", there is not a single Windows user
out there using Safari, so Chrome could not steal any market share. Since, you
know, there weren't any to steal in the first place.

~~~
unalone
I'm sure Windows Safari took a brief dip as well. But the majority of Safari
users run OS X, and so there wasn't as large an impact.

There are people who like Safari, you know, for the fact that it's a good
browser. And some of those people run Windows.

------
trezor
I must admit I went back to Firefox 3, which for the record is _awesome_ ,
after less than 4 hours.

Haven't really used Chrome since. Might prefer that over Safari for CSS-
testing, but that's it.

